# Few snaps of my car...



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Can't recall the last time I took pictures of my own car!


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

stunning pics :smokin:


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

As always, great photos, and your car is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## RedsunsFD (May 5, 2006)

Stunning quality car and photo! Love the interior.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Very fine example of an Skyline, i really like the interior not overdone but just right


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Awesome looking R34 and greta photos as usual!!


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice gallery indeed


----------



## Daniel-S (Aug 16, 2005)

Very nice Dino:smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Car just keeps improving all the time 
Love the last couple of shots


----------



## Ginno (May 27, 2006)

another fine example of a great lookin r-34


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Fookin mint!!! Love it! :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Awesome !


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Simply stunning car in every way, thanks for sharing :smokin:


----------



## R34_GODZILLA (Jan 18, 2005)

Awsome pics there mate, stunning photograpghy comes with stunning cars! i always look forward to ur updates. keep em cumin.....lookin forward to the gtr proto photoshoot pics!!


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

great pics

very nice indeed


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

That's the first proper set of pics I've seen of yours, Dino. 

Stunning pics as ever, and the car looks good, too.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

wow ... stunning pics, the car looks brandnew!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Lovely car....i like it.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

great pics as always Dino :smokin:

I think I spotted a couple of subtle changes since the last time I saw it....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

nice pics . . .allways special 

The location is Joypolis Odaiba?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Uno Questione: the steeringwheel is Prodrive right? But the HUb has a Nismo emblem, you put it or the Steering can be bought like this?


----------



## thesoulkeeper (Feb 9, 2005)

Excuse me while I do something secret. 

**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**


----------



## Brendygtr (Jun 1, 2006)

gtr v-spec now thats what am talkin bout!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks guys!

gtrlux...the hub is not Nismo, the horn button is and it was bought seperately. Location is Daiba yes


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

speachless


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

amazin`
fotos & of course car..


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice pictures !


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks great ,are those wheels 19's


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

you need to get a rig shot done man. hehe. nice pics. i need to do mine too sometime for the heck of it.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Top stuff as usual, DCD. BTW, what is in the din slot below the head unit? I'm seeing mods I don't remember.

Cya O!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

hipo....thats what controls the quad-shot of NOS

...just the HKS EVC unit


----------



## snakest (Sep 18, 2005)

Great photos!!! and great car!!! thanks Dino.

Could you post a higher resolution of the pics?
The 2,3,7&8 pics could be very nice wallpapers


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

great pics as ever and car is looking amzing still


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

One word, absolutely amazing car and pics.




Ok one word wasn't enought


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Beautiful Dino, loving the CE28N's :smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

DCD said:


> hipo....thats what controls the quad-shot of NOS
> 
> ...just the HKS EVC unit


LOL! Go the NOS... I bet you live your life a quarter mile at a time?  

Cheers, mate. Forgot about the EVC. 

Cya O!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

second to last :smokin:


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

u are the best at taking photos man


----------



## cali-art.de (Jun 8, 2006)

vennuth said:


> As always, great photos, and your car is absolutely gorgeous.


I wish there would be more R34 kile yours over here in Germany...


----------

